# Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung



## mokame (28. September 2015)

Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde,

für mich und meine Freundin geht es im Dezember für 4 Wochen mit dem Rucksack, also als Backpacker, nach Panama. Starten werden wir in Panama City die Pazifikküste hoch, quer rüber auf Bocas del Toro in der Karibik und dann wieder runter bis zu den San Blas Inseln, evtl. noch der Dschungel von Darien.

Aufgrund begrenztem Gewicht und Platz, und durch den Umstand, das alles noch getragen werden können muss, bin ich doch sehr eingeschränkt bei der Mitnahme der Angelausrüstung.

Ich weiß, jetzt wird es kompliziert, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu empfehlen, deshalb ein paar Einschränkungen meinerseits, ich hoffe, dann kann mir jemand was empfehlen:

- Keine Big Game oder Trollingausrüstung (wenn dann wird die vor Ort mitgechartert, mal schauen, was die Reisekasse hergibt)

- Spinnfischen, im Salzwasser vom Ufer bzw. vom Kajak zwischen den Mangroven --> dort aber nach Möglichkeit stark genug, die vorkommenden Fischarten zu bezwingen

- Lieber etwas zu schwer für die normal vorkommenden Arten, dafür auch standhaft, wenn mal was größeres einsteigt.

Im groben Durchblick im Internet hat mir z.b. die Sportex Jolokia Travel mit bis zu 160g Wurfgewicht zugesagt:

http://www.gerlinger.de/sportex-steckrute-jolokia-travel

Als Rolle hätte ich evtl. an meine Wallerspinne gedacht, die SPRO Black Arc 8400.

Als Schnur wäre hier schon eine 35mm Power Pro drauf, könnte aber auch ohne Probleme runter.

Köder? Naja, wirklich der Kenner bin ich hier nicht, was sollte unbedingt mit. Einige Rapalas sowie Blinker ok, aber was noch?

Was sollte ich auf keinen Fall vergessen?
Vorfach?
Zangen?
Handschuhe?

WEiß evtl. auch jemand die Preise für Angelequipment vor Ort?

Ich weiß, viele Fragen, trotzdem würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte und sich die Zeit nimmt.

Vielen Vielen Dank,
Sebastian


----------



## Taxidermist (28. September 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*

Die Rute finde ich sehr gut für dein Vorhaben, aber bei der Rolle würde ich eher auf eine Penn Spinfisher V setzen.
Zumindest ist diese einigermaßen salzwassergeignet, besser abgedichtet, von der hervorragenden Bremse, an die die der black Arc nie heranreicht, mal abgesehen!
Aus Gewichtsgründen die 4500er, obwohl die Rute auch die deutlich kräftigere 5500 verträgt, nur sind dann 200gr. mehr im Rucksack.
Preislich kommt das ungefähr aufs gleiche raus.
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Penn-Spinfisher-SSV
Einziger Nachteil, es gibt keine Ersatzspule, diese kostet noch mal ca.30€.
In den wahrscheinlich glasklaren Gewässern würde ich auch eher eine gute Mono (z.B.Stroft GTM 0,40/0,45mm) aufziehen,  als eine Geflochtene!
Achtung, diese Schnur muss erst entspannt werden, über Nacht in Wasser einlegen, ein Tropfen Spülmittel dazu, sonst neigt die wegen ihrer Steife zum abspringen von der Spule, kann beim Angeln recht ärgerlich sein!
Eventuell bekommst du diese Rolle auch vor Ort, Panama ist ja mit Amiland gut vernetzt.

Nachtrag: schön wäre es auch, weiteres über deine Reise, im Nachgang hier im Board zu erfahren, eventuell sogar mit ein paar schönen Bildern!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. September 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*

Zur konkreten Bezahnung der dort evtl. vorkommenden Arten kann ich nix sagen - aber:

Es wäre vielleicht gut, auch noch für alle Fälle Stahlvorfach (passend zur dann aufgespulten Schnur) einzupacken, falls vor Ort unerwartet sehr scharfe Beißerchen in Aktion treten.

Ködertipps kann und will ich keine geben, kenn mich mit Tropenfischen null aus.

Hört sich aber auf alle Fälle schon mal nach einem sehr interessanten Trip an! Wünsche viel Spaß!


----------



## PsychoBo (29. September 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*

Moin Sebastian!

Eine feine Route, die du dir da ausgesucht hast. 
Ich war vor knapp 10 Jahren auf den bocas. Damals noch ziemlich unerfahren, was das Angeln in der Karibik angeht. Bocas gibt es Snapper, Snook, Tarpon und Jacks. Ich habe damals nicht viel geangelt bzw gefangen. Ist aber sehr interessant dort. Zum Teil ist das Ufer schwierig zu erreichen, da viel Mangroven. Kann dir auf bastimentos Tiotom empfehlen als Unterkunft. Dort gibt es Kajaks zu mieten, mit dem du bis Bahia Honda kommst, da riecht es auch förmlich nach Fisch. 

Große Jack Crevalles habe ich am Punta Hospital auf solarte gesehen. Jacks und Tarpon sollten an der Nordküste von bastimentos gehen. Snook überall, wohl auch an den Stelzenhäusern Colon. Auf dem Weg von bastimentos TOwn bis zum Naturschutzgebiet im Nord Westen gibt es sehr interessante Bäche die ins Meer fließen. Dort riecht es förmlich nach Snook und großen Snappern. 

Ich drücke dir die Daumen und würde mich über einen Bericht freuen. 
Die atlantikküste von Panama ist natürlich auch sehr interessant. 
Organisierte angeltouren wahrscheinlich für einen Backpacker "unbezahlbar". 

Viele Grüße 
Boris


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nachtrag: schön wäre es auch, weiteres über deine Reise, im Nachgang hier im Board zu erfahren, eventuell sogar mit ein paar schönen Bildern!
> 
> Jürgen



#6#6#6


----------



## Justsu (29. September 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*

Hallo Sebastian,

zur Salzwasserangelei in Panama im Speziellen kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, solltest Du aber geplant haben Dich bei Deiner Reise auch eine Zeitlang am Kanal aufzuhalten, würde ich Dir noch zu einer leichteren Spinnrute raten. 

Ich habe dort vor einigen Jahren mal eine Woche verbracht und habe den Rio Chagres und den Gatun See befischt. Hauptbeute waren Pfauenbarsche, "Jaguar Guapote" und daneben noch eine Art Raubsalmler, die ich nicht näher bestimmen konnte. Eine Rute -30g oder -40g WG sollte für diese Räuber ausreichend sein. Da du nur wenig Platz im Gepäck hast, solltest Du Dir mal die Shimano STC Exage BX Mini Tele-Spin anschauen, die ist so klein, dass die vieleicht noch als Zweitrute mit ins Gepäck passt. Und für die (Transport-)Größe ist die Rute echt ein Knaller!

Egal ob Süß- oder Salzwasser würde ich Dir auf jeden Fall eine Auswahl Popper als Köder empfehlen - In wenig mit Kunstködern befischten Gewässern rund um die Welt unschlagbar, in meinen Augen! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## KarlK (29. September 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*

Die Shimano Exage BX Min-Tele ist in der Tat eine hervorragende Rute mit der ich selbst einen Meterhecht schon mehr oder weniger leicht  an Land ziehen konnte, ohne Zweifel zu haben das mir das Ding gleich wegbricht 


Von einer monofilen Schnur kann ich hingegen nur abraten, wer in der heutigen Zeit für die Küstenangelei (also eher tendenziell "größeres") auf  Monofile (also Nylon) setzt der ist entweder 1) äußerst arm 2) geizig oder 3) unwissend bzw. eine Kombination aus den dreien :m

Warum sonst würde man sich ne überteuerte monofile die selbst in der Variante "hochwertig" all die Nachteile mitbringt, die Mono nun mal hat, ergo 1)Gummiband-Feeling 2)mittelmäßige Abriebfestigkeit  und Memory-Effekt ohne Ende... das man sie dann noch "einweichen" muss ist dann das beste, das die Nylonschnur sich dadurch mit Wasser vollsaugt (gilt auch für Meerwasser) und nochmals elastischer wird und dabei wohlbemerkt bis zu 20% ihrer Tragkraft einbüßt mal Beiseite gelassen....
Von der besch...enen UV-Beständigkeit ganz zu schweigen 


Mein Tipp:
Kauf dir hier ne Spule (200m) 0,38er oder 0,41er Flourocarbon 

http://www.gerlinger.de/sunline-siglon-flourocarbon-laenge-200m

Dazu ne günstiger Power-Pro in moosgrün (findest du bei Ebay günstig)  als Hauptschnur, und dann schneidest du dir beim Flourocarbon immer mal wieder ein Leader ab und bindest den an, dadurch verpennst du nicht den Anbiss weil dir du mit gewöhnlicher Mono auf 15-20m 0-Gefühl hast, und musst dir (wenn du den daran glaubst) keine Sorgen machen das die geflochtene eine Scheußwirkung hat.

Auch von der Sportex würde ich eher abraten, schnapp dir lieber ne schöne neue "Savage Gear XLNT2 Travel" in 20-80gr, wofür willst du ein 160gr Knüppel sofern du nicht gerade Haie angeln gehen willst, mit sowas hast du doch keinerlei Gefühl wenn du mal im Inland angeln willst.
Kostet zwar ~115€ aber  du hast definitiv mehr davon, Sportex ist insbesondere im Low-End Bereich deutlich überteuert für das gebotene.


An der Penn-SpinFisher V gibts nichts auszusetzen die 4500er dürfte wie die Faust aufs Auge passen und ist einigermaßen Salzwasserfest, und das Bremssystem ist super 


Viel Erfolg! |wavey:


----------



## mokame (29. September 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank schonmal für eure Inputs! 

Aber jetzt sind ein paar weitere Fragen aufgetaucht.




> In den wahrscheinlich glasklaren Gewässern würde ich auch eher eine gute Mono (z.B.Stroft GTM 0,40/0,45mm) aufziehen, als eine Geflochtene!



Ich bin bis jetzt davon ausgegangen, im Salzwasser gibt es zum Spinnfischen keine Alternative zur Geflochtenen.. Dehnung und Schnurfassung waren für mich die Argumente für Geflochtene.
Gbt es mehrere, die Mono bevorzugen würden?
Wieviel Schnur sollte auf der Rolle sein? Zweite Füllung, falls man gespoolt wird zu empfehlen?



> Es wäre vielleicht gut, auch noch für alle Fälle Stahlvorfach (passend zur dann aufgespulten Schnur) einzupacken, falls vor Ort unerwartet sehr scharfe Beißerchen in Aktion treten.



Stahlvorfach ist notiert, Danke #6



> Moin Sebastian!
> 
> Eine feine Route, die du dir da ausgesucht hast.
> Ich war vor knapp 10 Jahren auf den bocas. Damals noch ziemlich unerfahren, was das Angeln in der Karibik angeht. Bocas gibt es Snapper, Snook, Tarpon und Jacks. Ich habe damals nicht viel geangelt bzw gefangen. Ist aber sehr interessant dort. Zum Teil ist das Ufer schwierig zu erreichen, da viel Mangroven. Kann dir auf bastimentos Tiotom empfehlen als Unterkunft. Dort gibt es Kajaks zu mieten, mit dem du bis Bahia Honda kommst, da riecht es auch förmlich nach Fisch.
> ...



Tiotom ist schon gegoogled,  so stell ich mir das vor, vorallem mit dem Kajak einfach mal raus und schauen, was geht. Mit den organisierten Touren seh ich ähnlich, vielleicht eher noch vor Ort, aber was man hierzu so im Internet findet, leider nicht drin im Budget. Mal schauen 



> solltest Du aber geplant haben Dich bei Deiner Reise auch eine Zeitlang am Kanal aufzuhalten, würde ich Dir noch zu einer leichteren Spinnrute raten.


Hm, leider wird das nicht möglich sein, noch eine weitere Rute mitzunehmen, eine muss definitiv reichen - sagt meine Freundin - :q
Im Ernst, es muss ein Allrounder sein, ich will wirklich nur eine dabei haben, lieber dann ein bißchen weniger Spass beim Drill.

Popper sind ebenfalls notiert. Gibt es hierzu Empfehlungen, was taugt und dabei sein sollte? Wieviel Gramm? Größe?

Bei den Ködern bin ich am meisten verunsichert, den da ist schnell falsches Geld investiert und Platz auch - Platz ist ja Mangelware 

Ein Bericht kann sehr gerne im Anschluss hier eingestellt werden! 

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Anmerkungen, aber da geht doch sicher noch mehr #h

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*



mokame schrieb:


> Ein Bericht kann sehr gerne im Anschluss hier eingestellt werden!


#6#6#6


----------



## KarlK (29. September 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*

@mokame:

Ködertechnisch dürfte der Lebenköder wohl das Mittel der Wahl sein (hab dazu kein Verbot gefunden), natürlich nur wenn du moralisch damit zurechtkommst 


Ansonsten dürfte das Zeug das üblicherweise hier funktioniert auch dort klappen, Fisch bleibt Fisch 


Zum Rest, siehe den Beitrag über dir


----------



## mokame (29. September 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*



> Ködertechnisch dürfte der Lebendköder wohl das Mittel der Wahl sein (hab dazu kein Verbot gefunden), natürlich nur wenn du moralisch damit zurechtkommst
> 
> 
> Ansonsten dürfte das Zeug das üblicherweise hier funktioniert auch dort klappen, Fisch bleibt Fisch



Lebendköder |kopfkrat, noch gar nicht daran gedacht. 

Moralisch als alter Wallerhunter - natürlich nur wo erlaubt - geht in Ordnung.

Was benötige ich da für Vorfach? Also Dicke, etc? 1,20er Mono wäre vorhanden, geht das in Ordnung oder zu grob?
Wahrscheinlich reicht ein Einzelhakensystem? Einfach mit dem Schwimmer ziehen lassen oder wie macht man das im Salzwasser?


----------



## Taxidermist (30. September 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*

Die Schnurfrage ist natürlich Geschmackssache, wobei ich die genannte Stroft GTM vorgeschlagen habe, weil es sich um die Beste, dehnungsärmste Mono handelt, welche mir bekannt ist.
Dazu noch weil du im Eingangspost, vom Angeln in Mangroven sprichst und auch da ist eine Mono der Geflechtschnur haushoch überlegen, was die Abriebfestigkeit angeht!
Die empfohlene Schnurstärke war auf das Gerät angepasst!



> Was benötige ich da für Vorfach? Also Dicke, etc? 1,20er Mono wäre vorhanden, geht das in Ordnung oder zu grob?


Das vom C.Zeck in 66Kg/1,2mm benutze ich auch für Köfimontagen, sowie als Vorfach zum schweren Spinnfischen, hat bisher auch bei Hechtzähnen gehalten!

@KarlK,


> Mein Tipp:
> Kauf dir hier ne Spule (200m) 0,38er oder 0,41er Flourocarbon
> 
> http://www.gerlinger.de/sunline-sigl...on-laenge-200m


Die Empfehlung finde ich fast schon haarsträubend, eine Flouocarbon in Stärke von 4-4,5Kg, kann man wohl hierzulande zum fischen von schlappen Zandern und zum fröhlichen Hechte verangeln nutzen, aber sicher nicht auf tropische highspeed Salzwasserräuber!
Das wäre allenfalls etwas für die angsprochenen Peacock Barsche, aber auch dafür nach meinem Gusto, grenzwertig wenig Tragkraft.

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. September 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*

@ TE:

Kannst ja allgemein (z. B. zwecks passender Kukö-Wahl) auch mal Boardie Wollebre anschreiben - der versteht nicht nur viel von Rollen, sondern auch vom Tropenangeln.


----------



## Justsu (30. September 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*

Mein absoluter lieblings-Popper ist der Rapala Skitter Pop, 9cm in der Farbe Firetiger, mit dem habe ich schon von eben Panama über Ecuador, Vietnam und Florida bis Neukaledonien gefangen... Ist für die Salzwasserangelei mit etwas schwererem Gerät aber wohl etwas unterdimensioniert, gibt es aber glaube ich auch in 12 cm... einziger Nachteil ist die Haltbarkeit bei gut bezahnten Fischen, der Köder ist nämlich aus Balsaholz... 

Trotzdem wäre es für mich DER eine Köder für die einsame Insel


----------



## fischforsch (30. September 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*

Nen Kumpel von mir hat sich, für seinen Costa Rica und Panama Backpacktrip am Anfang des Jahres, die Shimano Beastmaster STC Powergame Twin Tip geholt. Feiner Stecken #6


----------



## KarlK (30. September 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @KarlK,
> Die Empfehlung finde ich fast schon haarsträubend, eine Flouocarbon in Stärke von 4-4,5Kg, kann man wohl hierzulande zum fischen von schlappen Zandern und zum fröhlichen Hechte verangeln nutzen, aber sicher nicht auf tropische highspeed Salzwasserräuber!
> Das wäre allenfalls etwas für die angsprochenen Peacock Barsche, aber auch dafür nach meinem Gusto, grenzwertig wenig Tragkraft.
> 
> Jürgen




Na also bitte, Verstand einschalten!
Oder meinst du echt eine 0,41er  würde nur 4kg tragen, wenn selbst meine .30er schon 6kg eigens getesteter Tragkraft hat?
Gerlinger hat die Schnur falsch gelistet, bzw. die Angegeben "lbs" sind eigentlich Kiloangaben, soll heißen die 0,41er hätte reale knappe 11kg Tragkraft! 
Flourocarbon hat zwar aufs Durchmesser bezogen weniger Tragkraft als Nylon/Mono aber dafür eben auch keinen bis zu 20% Tragkraftverlust sobald es sich mit Wasser vollgesogen hat, soll heißen es gleicht sich aus und ist dennoch immer noch dtl. abriebfester (und UV-Beständig) und dabei kommt diese Variante noch günstiger als Stroft GTM (obwohl Flourocarbon).


Sorry falls jetzt etwas schroff rübergekommen ist, aber das hätte man sich doch eigentlich denken können, das das KG und nicht lLBS-Angaben sind, spätestens wenn man das auf dem Vorschaubild *dickgeschriebene *"0,245mm 9lbs 4,1kg" gelesen hätte 


Grüße


----------



## chef (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*

Ich fische seit Jahren in Thailand diese Rute, vom (Schlauch)Boot aus:
Leicht, stark, klein zerlegbar und günstig:
http://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-steckrute-seacor-travel-pilk-boat

Zum Spinnen diese Rolle die:
http://www.amazon.de/DAM-Quick-FZ-Spinnrolle-Frontbremse/dp/B00HSOBD0W

Für Livebait und Schleppen ne Penn  Slammer.

Köder: Rapalla Wobbler, schnell zu führende Blinker. Popper, auf Jackfisch nicht zu klein!
Lifebait: Stahlvorfach!!!
Viel Spass


----------



## Tortugaf (11. November 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*

Hey 

Shad sind super für Robalo, (Snooks) und viele andere Fischarten.

G. Frank


----------



## uckermarkfischer (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*

Hallo,

ich würde mich über einen kleine Reisebericht freuen. Im April geht es für mich nach Panama und bin mitten beim Tackle zusammenstellen.

Danke.


----------



## fishing jones (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*

Moin zusammen, 
ich fliege im April ebenfalls nach Panama. Starte von Panama City zu den Bocas del Toro. Dort bleibe ich 5Tage, dann geht es weiter nach Costa Rica 
Hat jemand schon mal rund um Bastimentos geangelt? Insbesondere interessiert mich das in shore Spinnfischen mit Poppern, Slidern und Co.
@uckermarkfischer: wie sieht deine Tackle Zusammenstellung denn aus?

Viele Grüße,
Jonas


----------



## fishing jones (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mit dem Rucksack durch Panama - bitte um Hilfe bei der Ausrüstungsempfehlung*

Ahhh, sehe gerade PsychoBob hatte ja schon ein paar interessante Erfahrungen geschildert!


----------

